# Crab pots



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey guys, 
thought I would throw this out here since the crabbing months are almost here.
These are compact crab pots that are pretty hard to acquire
They RRP for $40+ depending on the size (4 entrance and dilly style available)

**There are 2 overlapping flaps on the bottom, to release the crab without getting any of your appendages in harms way.
Simply tip the crabs to one side of the pot, pull up the flap and slide the crabs into your bucket/esky or release undersized crabs!  
No more reaching your hands in and risk getting hurt :lol:

Deployed








Closed








Gives an idea of the size








in the back of my Revo13








Rigged up with my Yakpak in the middle, pots fit right in at the sides!









I know the owner so If I can get a bulk of orders we should get a discount and the price would be around $35 ea + shipping costs
I head up to the sunshine/gold coast often so sunshine/gold coast or brissy can collect at a common place if you dont want to pay shipping

Well enough talk, ill update this later

I'm planning to put in the order on the 31st of August, 2pm.
Once they arrive they will be shipped out or collection can be arranged ;-)

If no one else is interested I'll keep them for my own use, so much easier in a yak than traditional pots


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey Indie,

I think in the NT they still allow dillies. either way I wouldnt want to be using a dilly in the yak!
I reckon the dilly style is just for land based crabbing as it would be easier for the crabs to get in, they need to be checked more often; every 20 min or so.

I personally only use the normal 4 entry version, but zip tie 2 sides so its only a 2 entry.

as for crab pots, the only restrictions are for spanner crabs where:
"When fishing for spanner crabs, the frame of a dilly must be made of solid steel of a thickness of at least 6 mm and no more than 1 m in each of its dimensions. If a collapsible trap is used it must be made of rigid material and have one or more collapsible sides." http://www.daff.qld.gov.au/28_3065.htm

I love these pots, I have a Yakpak which fits pretty snugly into the middle of my rear cargo hold, these pots fit right beside it, secured under the straps.
I tie a loop at the end of the rope and attach a stainless steel D ring (available from bunnings about $3.90).
then for the float, same thing; small length of rope fed through float and tied off with a loop, that way I can store the floats anywhere or just clip them onto the side of my yak.
when I need to use them, I just unclip 1 float, clip onto the D-ring and drop the pots 

*benefits of using this method:
1. D ring has some weight so it will keep your line below the waterline
2. you can add additional lengths of rope if required ( I keep spare lengths of 5m in my storage bag)

I'll try to put up some photos of the floats/pots rigged up in my yak tonight

P.S.
these pots sit permanently in my boot along with a couple of bait clips, so If I get the chance I can drop a couple over some water and check it a couple of hours later :lol:


----------



## rik (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey, they look really good and a perfect size for the kayak. I haven't done any crab before, but it is something I would like to try this coming summer.


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

Cheers Rik,

I added a pic of the pots in my rear cargo hold along with the yakpak, 4 of them fit at the sides


----------



## jfish87 (Jul 12, 2011)

they look like those pop up mosquito nets you put over food at a barbecue


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

they do, but the steel on these are a fair bit thicker guage


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Yep, great pots. Ive had some for a few years. Designed by a kayak fisherman in NT I believe. Guss Veness. http://www.gusvenessfishing.com.au/GVFS ... 37_p40.pdf
They have multiple designs to suit the legislation in each state.
http://www.crabbingnets.com/MA260.php


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Without going downstairs and measuring them Im pretty sure I have the 860, or maybe even the 660 Ive had them so long. They have bought out so many new versions since then. 
I would buy these this time though http://www.crabbingnets.com/MA960.php. I use the 2 door version. Unless the Qld regs have changed Ill re-buy the same.
They have upgraded the locking mechanism which was a bit of a weak point in the early models. Plus a bigger pot means more crabs without them nailing each other before you get there. Once their folded another 10cm is neither here nor there.They are a bit light in strong tides so I cable tied a small snapper led to the bottom of each leg so the fall correctly and sit firm once they reach the bottom.
I started with two but a dingo nailed one when the tide went out overnight at Fraser one year. I still have the other but it didnt get much of a run last year.
I am going to buy two more as one is never enough. Not sure what the regs are here but will check before I purchase again


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah this is a photo of the 860. 
The 960 is slightly bigger. 
Old regs allow 4 pots per person with 4 entrances out I think 2 is enough. 
If you're planning to get some get a couple imo. They do last but towers always the odd chance someone steals it or ot gets washed away.

As for weight, they come with crimp on weights for the legs but you can always add snapper weights or use other methods if you prefer

The 860 is a good size because they would fit some smaller oaks better. Ethereal I have the smallest version which is supposed to be for 1 crab, came back and found 2 in there lol


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Mate where do you buy them from ?

Munro


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey guys,
I know the owner but pots will be shipped in from china where the factory is, they wont be here before the 31st august
I do have a couple of 860s I brought over as spares though


----------



## Feral2 (Jun 14, 2012)

I got one of those (or very similar) as part of a prize in a fishing comp several years ago, never used it, still sitting in the shed. Looks like it would wash away in the tide pretty easy though, need to be careful where you deployed it.


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

you need to watch that with any crab pot imo.
but theres always the option of crimping on more weights


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

so who wants to get some together with me?
Im probably getting the largest version which is slightly bigger than in the pictures


----------



## jfish87 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll get aa couple, what's the price, and when can I pick them up?


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

jfish87 said:


> I'll get aa couple, what's the price, and when can I pick them up?





indiedog said:


> I'll get a couple. I note the 860 is 55cm x 55cm and then the 960 jumps up to 75 x 75cm, big difference. On that basis I'd go the 860. When's the 65 x 65 coming out?
> 
> Do you need to nominate either 2 or 4 door or do you adjust that once you've got them?


Hey guys, to answer both your questions, they come with 4 doors default but you can just zip tie 2 shut to make it 2door
I have a few 860 left if you're in a hurry to get them for a trip

as for pricing I have to confirm the numbers (bulk for cheaper obviously), Im getting it off the manufacturer/owner but he will probably just give some discount under RRP.

RRP is $40 for the 860 but I should be able to get them shipped in for$35-37.

Last time I asked about the 65x65 as well but it was out of stock, I'll ask him if he can wrangle some up. how many were you after indie?
not sure which size you're after jfish.

Once I place the order it should take 20-25 days to arrive? depends if customs decides to rip it apart though


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

hey mate, the closest is the 960 which is 75 by 75. folded its 65 long.
else its the 860 which is 55 by 55 and 59 long folded.

well let me know. I probably have to order a bunch to make shipping cheaper on a per item basis
I do believe the 960 is around $45 though I'll have to double check.

last I heard from the owner he isnt planning to make anything bigger as it would defeat the purpose of being compact and portable

we went crabbing together and used the 260 size in our back packs, supposedly for 1 crab but there were 2 in the pot when we pull it up lol


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

I paid full sticker on these $40 a piece, you can have them for the same
when do you need them?
My work/home is brissy southside so I can arrange to meet you somewhere nearby.
I bought a few spares lol so if you want a set of 4 they'll fit in the hull and come out of a 6" hatch easily


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

I've put aside the 2 pots ea you guys want.
if nobody else is interested in ordering these I'll just get them for myself when I need it


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

pots are in my boot, so you guys can collect anytime on southside or ill be in the city/southbank this friday morning till ~1.30pm


----------

